# When you got your BFP, what was your lining thickness please?



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi ladies
Out of curiosity, when you got your BFP, can you remember what your endometrial lining thickness was by any chance please?


----------



## Delaroche (Jul 31, 2016)

Mine was 1.1! And trilaminar.
Delaroche


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

6mm and tri-laminar at CD 12, transferred two 8-cell embryos 5 days later.


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Delaroche said:


> Mine was 1.1! And trilaminar.
> Delaroche


Wow!


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

aliena said:


> 6mm and tri-laminar at CD 12, transferred two 8-cell embryos 5 days later.


Thank you! Mine was 16mm  and I had my transfer 2 days ago. Wasn't sure what was the average or the norm really.


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

8.5 and tri-laminar


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

This cycle it was 12mm at day 12 and triple layer I had transfer day 18. Previous cycles it was between 9- 10.5 mm and triple layer and all were bfp


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

6mm - thinnest of all my cycles.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

12mm on day 10, never asked about whether it was triple lined. Had transfer 7 days later.


----------

